# Dessert with sushi??



## mommanalley51608

I am having a grand opening party for my new business and we are having sushi. I was wondering what you serve with it as a dessert?


----------



## kitchenelf

You can do some cream cheese and strawberry rolls and they are even good dipped in soy sauce like regular sushi rolls.  Any normal dessert that would be suitable for any larger affair would be fine i.e., bite-size cheesecakes, gourmet type cookies, brownies, etc.  I guess you could Google Japanese Dessert Recipes and see what comes up if you want to keep with that same theme.  Here is a link - click on any of the things listed to see a picture.


----------



## deelady

I would say anything that has fresh fruit!

KE that sounds sooo good! Where did you learn about those?


----------



## kitchenelf

deelady said:


> I would say anything that has fresh fruit!
> 
> KE that sounds sooo good! Where did you learn about those?



LOL - we make sushi at home and I happened to have some strawberries.  I just tried it, even dipping in soy sauce, and it was wonderful!!!!  It was just an experiment that paid off.

I also like to add to my salmon roll some sliced cantelope and then sometimes I add some cilantro, boy is that good!  I've never done the cantelope AND cilantro though - not too sure about that one


----------



## grumblebee

Daifuku (sweetened stuffed mochi cakes), lychee sorbet (my favourite!), coconut ice cream, coconut jelly, green tea ice cream (sounds weird, but is soooooo nice), mochi ice cream, etc. 

I have recipes for all those above and any would be a good ending to a sushi meal.  If you want any recipes let me know...

~GB


----------



## VeraBlue

Sushi is one of those foods that requires palate cleansing...any sort of sorbet, fresh fruit or green tea or red bean ice cream would be perfect.


----------

